# br600 primer bulb no fuel



## fishingdave (Mar 24, 2016)

i noticed when i pump the primer is does not fill with fuel . the blower starts up fine , just wonder does the primer bulb have a check valve built into it? is there an in and out ? and does it pump fuel from the tank to the carb or pumps fuel thru the carb back to the tank. I do do hear air moving when i do prime it .


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 24, 2016)

Most primers draw fuel thru the carb as opposed to pumping fuel to the carb. There is a check valve in the primer.


----------

